# 2013 R Line Unveiled



## CC RReflex (Aug 10, 2011)

http://i.autoblog.com/2012/05/27/volkswagen-unveils-cc-r-line-available-late-2012-in-u-s/


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

IMO: Wow, I really hope that in person the R-Line CC looks better because those pictures make it look really bad.... :thumbdown: 

Well more like UGLY.... :thumbdown::thumbdown: 

The only good thing I read on this article was that now the steering wheel will come with paddles..


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I think the roumd fogs are part of what makes it look so bad


----------



## Ruskiy (Dec 31, 2009)

Shame. :facepalm: wtf is vw doing?


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

The "old" CC R-Line looks much better :thumbdown:


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

"..along with R-Line badging and paddle shifters for the DSG." 

Looks like they may have read some of my posts.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

This goes with the million+ comments..... VW f*cked up the front end ....in the CC, Passat,Jetta......:thumbdown:
Just glad I got the '12 model.


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

i like this a lot! this is how the front bumper/ lower fascia should have been with the '13 facelift from the start. Having the lower airdam broken up instead of being one big open "mouth" makes it look a lot more agressive. Guess this means if you have one of the other trims ( like the white with murano red VR6 Lux I just ordered yesterday ) then you can't just get the lip, you would have to replace the whole bumper. I've always thought that the r-line should be a package option available on any trim level, instead of being its own trim level. I know before you could buy all the pieces to make the equivalent of an r-line, but now if the whole bumper has to be changed to do it, that's more reason it should be an optional package instead of its own trim level. Just my opinion but I think doing it that way would be better for the buyers.


----------



## mturner (Feb 20, 2011)

Just puked on my mouth. Actually been puking in my mouth since the 2013 CC was revealed.


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*I'm Keeping My 2012!*

That front is funky. It gets me that all they are doing with the R line is adding accessories instead of performance pieces. Perhaps when they introduce a CC R then I would consider trading. IMO I would be trading down for this 2013 R Line.


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*I'm Keeping My 2012!*

That front is funky. It gets me that all they are doing with the R line is adding accessories instead of performance pieces. Perhaps when they introduce a CC R then I would consider trading. IMO I would be trading down for this 2013 R Line.


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Glad I purchased a 2012 R-Line!!!!


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

artist309 said:


> That front is funky. It gets me that all they are doing with the R line is adding accessories instead of performance pieces. Perhaps when they introduce a CC R then I would consider trading. IMO I would be trading down for this 2013 R Line.


 If they ever put the Golf-R/4motion driveline in I'd trade my 12 R-Line for one in a second. It kills me that they keep that old V-6 in there when they have one of the world's best 266HP 4 cylinders already U.S. certified and ready to go. :banghead::screwy: 

Srsly, a CC-R. How cool would that be?


----------



## SHIPARCH (Nov 27, 2011)

Funny how the puke fest is coming from pre-facelift model owners. :laugh:


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

One of these will be mine. I hope they release them in early fall :thumbup:


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

SHIPARCH said:


> Funny how the puke fest is coming from pre-facelift model owners. :laugh:


 Haha, I noticed that too. Personally, I like it...I do think it (the R-line) needs more pizazz that further distinguishes it from the standard CC. If I were to get one (speaking hypothetically), I'd have to get a new grill for the lower section. That definitely does not jive with me, looks way to out of place.


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

FUGLY! The lower grill seems to have had a divorce from upper grill. I don't see any relationship between the two designs. Back to the drawing board VW.:screwy:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

The r-line always looked like sh!t to me, but this is a new level of nasty.

Holy freakin-cow Batman! I can't imagine taking a car with decent lines and screwing it up more. Pure fu©kin sh!t.

Pure fu©kin sh!t.


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

very underwhelmed. Maybe it will grow on me... maybe not. (this is coming from someoene who just steered his best friend into a night blue sport plus '13 CC)


----------



## RudydG (Jan 15, 2012)

VW, what are you doing??? 
This front is ugly, seems cheap, and certainly not sporty like the old model.


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

I think with a proper drop & clean OEM style wheels (Interlagos?), it'll look nice. At least, that's what I plan on doing.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll be honest with you guys. When I first heard about CC R-Line, I was thinking 330 horses, dual exhaust, meaner sound, overall just a top of the line model. When I saw the r-line at the dealer, I was laughing my ass off. Seriously, every other "R" or "S" or "F" (whatever letter you use to identify a sports model) is a mean machine, i.e. Volvo's R line, Lexus's F lineup and so forth. Why can't we get a better engine and a meaner sound out of a CC R-Line? CC R-Line is a joke.


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

Not diggin the looks of that so called "aggressive" front bumper :thumbdown: it should be atleast as low if not a little lower than the sideskirts and that grill/mesh material is absolutely horrible :banghead: While I can appreciate the fact VW wants to make cosmetic changes to the R Line CC to set it apart from the other models in the line up they also need to address the performance aspects aswell...ie: more hp maybe bigger brakes, awd, something...make it a true R model.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> I'll be honest with you guys. When I first heard about CC R-Line, I was thinking 330 horses, dual exhaust, meaner sound, overall just a top of the line model. When I saw the r-line at the dealer, I was laughing my ass off. Seriously, every other "R" or "S" or "F" (whatever letter you use to identify a sports model) is a mean machine, i.e. Volvo's R line, Lexus's F lineup and so forth. Why can't we get a better engine and a meaner sound out of a CC R-Line? CC R-Line is a joke.


 R-Line , S-Line, BMW M-Package, AMG sports package always stands for an optical "upgrade" of the standard series and not for performance. The performance models are e.g. S6, R32, BMW M3, AMG S65 ...  That's nothing new - it's been for years like that


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> R-Line , S-Line, BMW M-Package, AMG sports package always stands for an optical "upgrade" of the standard series and not for performance. The performance models are e.g. S6, R32, BMW M3, AMG S65 ...  That's nothing new - it's been for years like that


 Sorry, I'm still learning about cars and at times i'm a bit clueless. So what you're saying is, the word "Line" makes the difference? If it's R-Line than it's a basic model with a sports "appearance" and not necessary sports performance? If that's the case then you make perfect sense otherwise help me understand.


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

The fogs look rediculous. the whole front bumper looks like they got it from one of those body kit makers that advertise in the ricer mags. why go away from the old formula. molded from lip spoiler and side skirts, unique wheels and r badges. slap a GTI steering wheel and black headliner in and boom you have a winner. I also thought the grill would be darkened or blacked out or something. wow. something went really wrong here Why did this warrant extra time to unveil?? super super lazy approach to the styling of this kit. 

Im sorry to anyone that I said anything to, implying that the R-line would be this great looking car. they missed the mark. Hopefully they will come out with a body kit so we can build our own R-line.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> Sorry, I'm still learning about cars and at times i'm a bit clueless. So what you're saying is, the word "Line" makes the difference? If it's R-Line than it's a basic model with a sports "appearance" and not necessary sports performance? If that's the case then you make perfect sense otherwise help me understand.


 Right, the word "Line" makes the difference. It's the basic model with a sporty look.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr CC said:


> FUGLY! The lower grill seems to have had a divorce from upper grill. I don't see any relationship between the two designs. Back to the drawing board VW.:screwy:


 So agree with you Mr CC. Seems like they just did something quick to get out a CC R-line 2013. 
I was wondering to wait for the 2013 facelift and R-line when i bought my car last year. 
Have to say i`m really glad i didn`t wait. 

Anyway after some time sinking in, i think the ordinary CC facelift do not look to bad.:thumbup: 
But still i would prefer the "old" CC.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

lipprandt35 said:


> This goes with the million+ comments..... VW f*cked up the front end ....in the CC, Passat,Jetta......:thumbdown:
> Just glad I got the '12 model.


 
I agree with you, but don't use that picture - because it's not helping your argument.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Right, the word "Line" makes the difference. It's the basic model with a sporty look.


 Oh nice, learned something new. Thanks bud :beer:


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> I agree with you, but don't use that picture - because it's not helping your argument.


 Whats wrong with that photo?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

too much going on, takes away from the car. "less is more"


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

As a 2010 R-line owner, I can't understand all the negativity toward the facelifted 2013 CC and specifically the R-line version. I have only seen the regular 2013 CC in person but I liked it and I think the R-line version with its unique lower fascia, side skirts and darkened tail lamps will look even better. I don't know if I will get one next July when my lease is up but I have no issues with the looks. The 5-seater configuration is a definite plus in my book. 

I am a little disappointed with VW in general for sticking with the 200-hp TSI engine for so many years and not giving it a modest power bump. I think the 2.0T version has been at 200 hp/207 lb-ft for 6 or 7 years which seems like an eternity in the car business. I guess Audi needs to raise the output of the TFSI engine from 211 hp to something along the lines of the 240-hp BMW 2.0T before VW is allowed to go up in power. I was disappointed that the facelifted 2013 A4 didn't get a power bump either.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh man. . . :facepalm: 

Kind of disappointing that they still kept the Mallory wheels too (_which comes standard on some of the 2013's)_ 
I thought they'd have a cool new wheel for the '13 R-line


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

those foglights :screwy:


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I'm glad I got a '13 non-R-line...I like the under-bumper area and fogs better on the regular '13s - personally not digging the round fogs and the egg-crate lower grille doesn't match the upper grille. It's all personal taste of course - I'm generally agreeing with the last-gen folks on not liking this R-line design, but at the same time I prefer the '13 redesign to the last-gen front end. The upper grille and headlights look great, but it's the lower grille and fogs on the R that don't work for me.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

im so happy i decided to go with '12 rline 

there is something wrong with shape of these fogs/ bumper whole front end is screwed-up.


----------



## VDUB PANZER (Aug 10, 2011)

As a 2010 Sport owner, I like the new R-Line. 

I don't know why all the pre-facelifted owners here are bashing it. It is much more refined 
than the 2012 and previous year R-Lines.


----------



## GtiBoogiemann (Nov 16, 2002)

Still prefer the sport plus over the R line lol. It might look better lowered..


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

GtiBoogiemann said:


> Still prefer the sport plus over the R line lol. It might look better lowered..


 That lowered sport plus actually looks amazing. I couldn't find a single refreshed CC that I liked until that pic. :thumbup:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

HOLY MOLY, I've never seen such a tough crowd. It's a very purty vehicle and the refresh facelift will eventually sink in. What I noticed and like about VW thus far is that the older models never die out. Although new models eventually stir up the crowd but the older gens always demand and receive the respect. For example, old Passats are still very nice and I still admire them when I see them on the road. Gen 1 CCs will forever be classified as a unique 4 seater. I personally LOVE the new look and with a minor mod adjustment, this car will look stunning.


----------



## GtiBoogiemann (Nov 16, 2002)

gtitrini said:


> That lowered sport plus actually looks amazing. I couldn't find a single refreshed CC that I liked until that pic. :thumbup:


 heh heh that's what I envisioned when I picked her up at the dealer. If you can make a miata look hot you can make anything look hot.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't like the lower front end section as well as its fog lights!


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

I personally dont like the 2013 R-line, I guess I have to see it in person. I think the regular 2013 CC looks better....


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

All of those negative comment made me think. CC essentially was made out of a B6 Passat. Can someone pshop a CC based on a B5 Passat. Now that would look great. 

P.S. Neutral on new look but not hating for sure.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

GtiBoogiemann said:


> Still prefer the sport plus over the R line lol. It might look better lowered..


 Now that you put them together, I have to agree. Lowered or not, the regular CC front is better looking. Maybe just put the side skirts on from the R-Line and be done with it....


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ali B said:


> As a 2010 R-line owner... 5-seater configuration is a definite plus in my book.


 Hi Ali B,

The 5-seater configuration sounds awesome... But IMO just in theory, since VW kept the original design of the two outer rear seats which are kind on molded as if they were front seats, so the central rear seat is a joke, since it's pretty small and uncomfortable.


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Ali B,
> 
> The 5-seater configuration sounds awesome... But IMO just in theory, since VW kept the original design of the two outer rear seats which are kind on molded as if they were front seats, so the central rear seat is a joke, since it's pretty small and uncomfortable.


 Agreed! the whole point is the 2+2 Comfort Coupe concept. If it's 2+3 seating, then it's another sedan, so just keep the Passat!


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Ali B,
> 
> The 5-seater configuration sounds awesome... But IMO just in theory, since VW kept the original design of the two outer rear seats which are kind on molded as if they were front seats, so the central rear seat is a joke, since it's pretty small and uncomfortable.


 They don't call it riding b!tch because it's comfortable...opcorn:


----------



## GtiBoogiemann (Nov 16, 2002)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Ali B,
> 
> The 5-seater configuration sounds awesome... But IMO just in theory, since VW kept the original design of the two outer rear seats which are kind on molded as if they were front seats, so the central rear seat is a joke, since it's pretty small and uncomfortable.


 Well I guess that's arguable but the fact that is most people dont sit a 5th person. I think if anything it was put in because people want to put a baby seat in the middle possibly.. or a small child. There's no sedan that I can think of that really sits 3 in the rear without being uncomfortable. But I'd prefer a middle seat over no seat. It doesn't really standout the 2 seats are almost the same with 2 designed seats with a small padded middle.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Ali B,
> 
> The 5-seater configuration sounds awesome... But IMO just in theory, since VW kept the original design of the two outer rear seats which are kind on molded as if they were front seats, so the central rear seat is a joke, since it's pretty small and uncomfortable.


 I agree that the center seat is for emergency or short trips, but for me lack of a fifth seat has meant having to drive another vehicle, either my wife's 328i or our old minivan, when the CC would have been just fine. One of my young kids could have fit in the center position just fine. To me, having the extra seat does nothing to change the character of the car.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

VDUB PANZER said:


> As a 2010 Sport owner, I like the new R-Line.
> 
> I don't know why all the pre-facelifted owners here are bashing it. It is much more refined
> than the 2012 and previous year R-Lines.


 Yeah okay. 
Remeber when they refined the MK4 Jetta? 
No different with the new CC, put some new headlights and tails, done. lol 










SOooooo much better.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ali B said:


> I agree that the center seat is for emergency or short trips, but for me lack of a fifth seat has meant having to drive another vehicle, either my wife's 328i or our old minivan, when the CC would have been just fine. One of my young kids could have fit in the center position just fine. To me, having the extra seat does nothing to change the character of the car.


 You're right man! But I believe that in this case VW should install a flat seat in the back instead of the molded one. IMO


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> Yeah okay.
> Remeber when they refined the MK4 Jetta?
> No different with the new CC, put some new headlights and tails, done. lol
> 
> ...


 I hated the MK4 refresh they did in Canada on the City models. Especially the rear lights. 

I also don't think this is the R-Line, I think its fake but we'll see.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

http://askavwsalesguy.com/blog/2012/05/27/official-2013-volkswagen-cc-r-line.html 

Actually it really is the new R-Line...not a fake. 

This is the European version though. The US version will not have a sunroof and it will not have those wheels, it will have the Golf R wheels.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

jbcc said:


> http://askavwsalesguy.com/blog/2012/05/27/official-2013-volkswagen-cc-r-line.html
> 
> Actually it really is the new R-Line...not a fake.
> 
> This is the European version though. The US version will not have a sunroof and it will not have those wheels, it will have the Golf R wheels.


 wow the sun roof is not even an option?


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

milan187 said:


> wow the sun roof is not even an option?


 Nope.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Very disappointed in this new R-Line. 

Stock 2013 looks much better.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

I am SO happy I have a 2012 before it ruined it and even more happy that it will help me sell mine when the time comes. The 2013 is hideous.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

No sunroof?


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

BETOGLI said:


> No sunroof?


 The R-line has never had a sunroof option in the U.S., so I don't know why people are so disappointed that the 2013 version doesn't have it. When I got my 2010 R-line, I wished it had 2 options which were unavailable: xenon headlights and a premium audio. They have added LED DRL and xenon lights across the board but the Dynaudio system is even less available than before. I think you have to get the $42K VR6 Executive model to get it. 

I wish automakers didn't limit their manual transmission models to the base model. The R-line is essentially a base Sport model with a boy kit and 18" wheels.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

2008 Passat VR6 owner here. Loving the 2013 CC; will probably replace the Passat when the time comes. 

I've always loved the CC since it came out but could never get over the nasty rear end taillights that look like smeared insect abdomens. They've fixed that problem perfectly with the '13 face-lift and the new headlights/grill remind me of the Phaeton, which, sadly, isn't sold here anymore (but I hear is returning soon). 

As for the R-Line, the original R-Line looks fantastic and the '13 model looks stellar as well. What I can't stand about both models is that they're off on their own stripped-down trim-line islands. I'll be buying a VR6 4Motion Executive and want the R-Line styling... but looks like I'll be doing it on my own after the fact. No big deal, just odd that you have to do it that way.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

But then you'll avoid the other problems often complained about...That's also why I love the VR6 4Motion - there aren't any of those options that you miss out on - you get the glass roof, the Dynaudio, ventilated seats, etc. And if you decide you want to add the Rline kit, you'll have one with the glass roof. 

I've been loving my '13 Exec 4mo...especially at night where all of the ambient lighting under the wood trim and door handles and footwells is really stunning.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

zackiedawg said:


> But then you'll avoid the other problems often complained about...That's also why I love the VR6 4Motion - there aren't any of those options that you miss out on - you get the glass roof, the Dynaudio, ventilated seats, etc. And if you decide you want to add the Rline kit, you'll have one with the glass roof.
> 
> I've been loving my '13 Exec 4mo...especially at night where all of the ambient lighting under the wood trim and door handles and footwells is really stunning.


 

Heh, enjoy it, you paid 10k more for them.


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

Will the pricing be a little more than the sport plus? Have to see it in person.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Some additional impressions from AMI 2012 in Germany


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

^ This car makes me want to:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Some additional impressions from AMI 2012 in Germany


 They changes the redline to 5K RPM


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Some additional impressions from AMI 2012 in Germany


 Do like the car all around unless the front! I love those seats! I think that some metallic foot pedals are missing for this car!


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

SlavaKM said:


> Heh, enjoy it, you paid 10k more for them.


 I mostly paid the $10K more for the VR6 and the 4motion, which I absolutely didn't want to live without...all the other stuff just comes along with it as a bonus!


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

BETOGLI said:


> Do like the car all around unless the front! I love those seats! I think that some metallic foot pedals are missing for this car!


 I'm just wondering if she comes with the R-line package!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

zackiedawg said:


> But then you'll avoid the other problems often complained about...That's also why I love the VR6 4Motion - there aren't any of those options that you miss out on - you get the glass roof, the Dynaudio, ventilated seats, etc. And if you decide you want to add the Rline kit, you'll have one with the glass roof.
> 
> I've been loving my '13 Exec 4mo...especially at night where all of the ambient lighting under the wood trim and door handles and footwells is really stunning.


 No k04 = fail


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

pEAkfrEAk said:


>


Absolutely stunning. Looks fantastic in white.

These photos do anger me, though, as so many nice options are limited to the European market (interior color options, flat-bottom steering wheel, keyless start/stop, 19" factory wheels, etc. Some are easy swaps, others - not so much.


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

I wonder what colors we will see in the US?


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

I know I've seen this car before.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Yesterday & Tomorrow Side by Side


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

ok ok .. thats a much better picture.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

1.8turboB5 said:


> ok ok .. thats a much better picture.


Still, the upper and lower grill designs are completely disjointed and the white around the foglights looks cheap and tacky.

I still don't like the standard '13 front end all that much, but it's better than this.

If they would have changed the upper grill to something more aggressive and sporty to match the lower grill on the R-Line I think I could look past the questionable foglights and love it. At least the bottom grill is broken up like on the OG CC. The thing I like the least about the '13 front end is how the lower grill is one solid horizontal line across the entire front end.


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

I think a blackened upper grille will help with this. the initial pics just make the car look crappy.. the 19s in this pic hopefully somehow make it to the US.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

1.8turboB5 said:


> I think a blackened upper grille will help with this. the initial pics just make the car look crappy.. the 19s in this pic hopefully somehow make it to the US.


Very true. I don't like how cheap the '13 grill is in person. It's one big piece of chrome plastic. Not as bad as my Ford Edge, but same idea. And the solid VW logo seems cheaper now. Just doesn't have the quality feel that the original design had.

Hopefully someone comes out with a quality aftermarket grill, that just might be all it takes for this R-Line to save the '13 front end... at least for me.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1.8turboB5 said:


> I think a blackened upper grille will help with this. the initial pics just make the car look crappy


x2
Blacked out upper grille would look A LOT better & probably complete the look


The fog lights still look a little goofy though


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

who am i kidding, i can't hate the updated design 
its clean.

:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SlavaKM said:


> who am i kidding, i can't hate the updated design
> its clean.
> 
> :thumbup:


Yeah it's clean... But with a lot of chrome!

The fog lights' design doesn't go well with the rest of the car.

This fog lights look pretty alike the ones that come on the Audi A1 and A3.


----------

